# Brass and Bronze lights? Let's see them!



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 16, 2017)

How is there not a brass/bronze/aluminum bronze light thread?
Please post your lights here as I know there are others who enjoy them also. 

These were all made on my manual machines. 
The lights shown are a small triple Nichia 219b mule, a larger 18650 triple reflector XM-L2 turbohead light, a Zebralight based SC52w, and Nitecore based EX10.


----------



## jclubbn5 (Jan 16, 2017)

bronze hanko trident


----------



## emarkd (Jan 16, 2017)

Well this thread started off with a bang. How about a little budget intervention?


----------



## archimedes (Jan 16, 2017)

Spyglass custom torch, created by @calipsoii , is one of my absolute favorites 

His incredibly detailed build-log thread is a CPF masterpiece ....

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?373167-Build-Log-The-1-5V-Project


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 16, 2017)

Does Brass plated with Nickel count? hehe :lolsign:


----------



## eraursls1984 (Jan 17, 2017)

Tim, why discriminate against alumi-bronze? I thought you were better than that.


----------



## Thetasigma (Jan 17, 2017)

Hmm, well if you insist.

Red metals, I'll leave it to you to guess which is which.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Jan 17, 2017)

Thetasigma said:


> Hmm, well if you insist.
> 
> Red metals, I'll leave it to you to guess which is which.


From left to right
Aluminum Bronze, Brass, Copper, Beryllium Copper, Aluminum Bronze?
Or
Aluminum Bronze, Brass, Copper, Beryllium Copper, Beryllium Copper?


----------



## Thetasigma (Jan 17, 2017)

eraursls1984 said:


> From left to right
> Aluminum Bronze, Brass, Copper, Beryllium Copper, Aluminum Bronze?
> Or
> Aluminum Bronze, Brass, Copper, Beryllium Copper, Beryllium Copper?




First one but you have the Copper and BeCu backwards, so it is,

Al-Bronze, Brass, BeCu, Copper, Al-Bronze.



and now to add to the confusion, here are BeCu, Copper, and Al-Bronze below, both in the same order two weeks apart.










This shows part of the reason Al-Bronze is my favorite red metal, it is damn consistent once it acquires its patina. It photographs differently in different lights, but it pretty much stays the same.


----------



## PolarLi (Jan 18, 2017)

The big brass.
Francis marine searchlight from 1955. 

So long story short, I restored it, and installed a 19000 lumen, 350W UHP projector lamp, a 200mm electroformed reflector, and some electronics. 
It make 55,000,000 candela and have a ANSI FL1 range of 14.8 km/9.2 miles. 
















Ballast and PSU:






2800 meters to the target:








Edit, added a picture.


----------



## Eric242 (Jan 18, 2017)

NICE and well done PolarLi :thumbsup:


----------



## jclubbn5 (Jan 18, 2017)

PolarLi Wow that's awesome!


----------



## irongate (Jan 18, 2017)

PolarLi said:


> The big brass.
> Francis marine searchlight from 1955.
> 
> So long story short, I restored it, and installed a 19000 lumen, 350W UHP projector lamp, a 200mm electroformed reflector, and some electronics.
> ...



My hat off to you, you did a very nice job restoring that light. Beautiful, that Brass looks out of this world.


----------



## Thetasigma (Jan 18, 2017)

PolarLi said:


> The big brass.
> Francis marine searchlight from 1955.
> 
> So long story short, I restored it, and installed a 19000 lumen, 350W UHP projector lamp, a 200mm electroformed reflector, and some electronics.
> ...




I had almost forgot about this one, beautiful restoration and upgrade work sir. My hats off to ya.


----------



## PolarLi (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks guys! 

I can share a fun fact about that finish. I spent several days sanding the brass down with various grit sandpaper, mostly because the light had unfortunately been sandblasted before I got it... 
then 10 hours of machine polishing, and a couple of hours of hand polishing. 

Thetasigma: I can't see your pictures, may be some server issue?


----------



## staticx57 (Jan 18, 2017)

You won the thread with that light.


----------



## irongate (Jan 18, 2017)

PolarLi said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I can share a fun fact about that finish. I spent several days sanding the brass down with various grit sandpaper, mostly because the light had unfortunately been sandblasted before I got it...
> then 10 hours of machine polishing, and a couple of hours of hand polishing.
> ...



Do you use anything to keep it so polished?


----------



## jaya_man (Jan 18, 2017)

My only brass with copper on the side


----------



## jmoyat (Jan 18, 2017)

Okluma Brass Tiny DC 





And my keys


----------



## Thetasigma (Jan 18, 2017)

PolarLi said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I can share a fun fact about that finish. I spent several days sanding the brass down with various grit sandpaper, mostly because the light had unfortunately been sandblasted before I got it...
> then 10 hours of machine polishing, and a couple of hours of hand polishing.
> ...



Google Photo issues, doesn't always show for whatever reason. I re-embedded them again and they seem to work now.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 18, 2017)

Some REALLY great lights in this thread so far!! 
Keep 'em coming guys!! :twothumbs


----------



## Tejasandre (Jan 18, 2017)

Prometheus & reylight


----------



## PolarLi (Jan 19, 2017)

irongate said:


> Do you use anything to keep it so polished?



I used autosol for the hand polishing. After one year, I did a 10 minute touch up with Autosol on a microfiber cloth. As long I keep water and fingerprints off, the finish hold up just fine. 
You can take a look in my project thread for more info: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...5-Francis-Searchlight-400W-Short-Arc-Restomod 
----
Thetasigma, now the pictures show. That's a beautiful collection of exotic metals and patina you got there!


----------



## Thetasigma (Jan 19, 2017)

PolarLi said:


> I used autosol for the hand polishing. After one year, I did a 10 minute touch up with Autosol on a microfiber cloth. As long I keep water and fingerprints off, the finish hold up just fine.
> You can take a look in my project thread for more info: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...5-Francis-Searchlight-400W-Short-Arc-Restomod
> ----
> Thetasigma, now the pictures show. That's a beautiful collection of exotic metals and patina you got there!





Thank you sir.


----------



## Jbraman (Jan 24, 2017)

Any for sale any time soon?


Thetasigma said:


> First one but you have the Copper and BeCu backwards, so it is,
> 
> Al-Bronze, Brass, BeCu, Copper, Al-Bronze.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thetasigma (Jan 25, 2017)

Jbraman said:


> Any for sale any time soon?



Unlikely, I have a considerable list to work through before I switch to batch release. Any that the reserver falls through on will show up on Flashlight Fanatics though.


----------



## Balance 58 (Feb 4, 2017)

An absolute inspiration! So impressive, thanks for posting!



PolarLi said:


> The big brass.
> Francis marine searchlight from 1955.
> 
> So long story short, I restored it, and installed a 19000 lumen, 350W UHP projector lamp, a 200mm electroformed reflector, and some electronics.
> ...


----------



## PolarLi (Feb 8, 2017)

Balance 58, thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 8, 2017)

PolarLi, Does Batman ever show up when you turn this on? 

~ Chance


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 8, 2017)

Beautiful lights guys!
That spotlight restoration is incredible!!!

Here's another one I'm working on finishing.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 12, 2017)

Just need to make a retaining ring for the McClicky boot and might add some crenelations to the bezel and it'll be done.


----------



## egginator1 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## PolarLi (Feb 14, 2017)

Egginator1: That is a nice collection you got there! Any more info on the 4th light from the bottom, with that thick acrylic(?) lens, or what it is?

Chauncey: Haven't seen him around, yet...


----------



## egginator1 (Feb 14, 2017)

PolarLi said:


> Egginator1: That is a nice collection you got there! Any more info on the 4th light from the bottom, with that thick acrylic(?) lens, or what it is?
> 
> Chauncey: Haven't seen him around, yet...




The 4th one up is a Photonfanatics brass Luce de Note - It has a fairly large (19mm +/-) tritium sphere seated in a reflector. I will try to get a head on pic.


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 15, 2017)




----------

